# Blueface's last minute trip to NY and NJ



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Looks like I will be leaving on Tuesday for Lake Success.
Will be there Tuesday, into Wednesday.
Leave NY on Wednesday and head over to Bridgewater, NJ for Wednesday and Thursday nights.
Can herf any night.
Can do NY on Wednesday if necessary and then drive in to NJ.
Any takers, please advise.
PATRICK.......hint.

Waiting to finalize the travel as need to speak to some folks in the company but will know hopefully later or Monday as to the final details.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you kidding me ? Dialing the phone now!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Are you kidding me ? Dialing the phone now!!


If this happens in NYC I might be able to make it after work...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Carlos, check your cell's voicemail!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Call me back.
Was on business call.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

dam School starts next week I wont be able to make it.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Lunch menu while in the NY/NJ area for the week:

Tuesday: Pizza
Wednesday: Pizza
Thursday: Pizza
Friday: Pizza


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Of all weeks to be out of town visiting the in-laws in Atlanta! Enjoy your trip and herfs! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Lunch menu while in the NY/NJ area for the week:
> 
> Tuesday: Pizza
> Wednesday: Pizza
> ...


NYC Pizza............the best in the world!!:tu

:dr


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Damn Damn Damn... can't make it during work week...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

so I return to FL on Monday and Carlos leaves on Tuesday........Herf w/ya during Ron/Vic grand opening


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> so I return to FL on Monday and Carlos leaves on Tuesday........Herf w/ya during Ron/Vic grand opening


Huh?
What you talking about Willis?
Haven't heard a word about that.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Patrick,
All set for Wednesday.
Will be in Lake Success Tuesday and Wednesday.
Will head to Bridgewater, NJ after we get together and spend Wednesday night and Thursday there.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> so I return to FL on Monday and Carlos leaves on Tuesday........Herf w/ya during Ron/Vic grand opening





Blueface said:


> Huh?
> What you talking about Willis?
> Haven't heard a word about that.


Well, we were holding off on letting everyone know.

LJ'S IS BACK!!!!!!!

We are taking over the North Palm location. Starting 09-01 It's back in Business!!!!! Vic will post more soon. I still have to get him to do an intro post....

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Huh?
> What you talking about Willis?
> Haven't heard a word about that.


wow..........I got intel B4 Calos................:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Well, we were holding off on letting everyone know.
> 
> LJ'S IS BACK!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


road trip................:z


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Patrick,
> All set for Wednesday.
> Will be in Lake Success Tuesday and Wednesday.
> Will head to Bridgewater, NJ after we get together and spend Wednesday night and Thursday there.


Ok, I'll call you Tuesday to set up where and when. :ss


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Carlos, bomb that Brooklynight in person.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Well, we were holding off on letting everyone know.
> 
> LJ'S IS BACK!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*Did I hear herf next saturday*?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> *Did I hear herf next saturday*?


Uh oh! Time to price plane tickets.............I wish!

ATL


----------



## LJ'sVic (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, it's true. We take over on 09\01, but we have alot of work to do. Reorganizing and rearranging the entire store. The actual grand opening will be more to the end of the month, But if anyone wants to come down early we would welcome you all like family.

Vic


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Hey, you freaking threadjackers.......start your own!:r
Or.......lets meet in NY this coming week.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Did you guys pick a place for Wed?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Dux said:


> Did you guys pick a place for Wed?


I'm going to speak to Carlos when he lands on Tuesday. Once he's settled in, he'll hae a better idea of what time he'll be available on Wednesday. I'll let you know, but Merchant's East maybe the easiest right now.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'm going to speak to Carlos when he lands on Tuesday. Once he's settled in, he'll hae a better idea of what time he'll be available on Wednesday. I'll let you know, but Merchant's East maybe the easiest right now.


I better change my Shift for Thursday then, See if I can get a later start :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

hmmm... I think that I have a line on some Sox/Yanks tix at the Stadium for Wed so I will be in the city....what time are you guys planning on herfing????


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

stevieray said:


> hmmm... I think that I have a line on some Sox/Yanks tix at the Stadium for Wed so I will be in the city....what time are you guys planning on herfing????


Not sure on the time yet but I can tell you Merchants wont be open till 6pm


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
I will be in Lake Success and hope to be able to leave at a decent time.
Won't know until I see how much I get accomplished of what I am there for.
I can conceivably see myself leaving there no later than 3:30 to 4:00.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Tonight........6M.........Merchant's East!! :ss:ss:ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Tonight........6M.........Merchant's East!! :ss:ss:ss


Sounds like a plan to me :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Tonight........6M.........Merchant's East!! :ss:ss:ss


Headed to Merchants :tu see you all soon


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Just got off the phone with him. He's on his way...I should be there around 6:15!! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Well this mini-herf is in the books!!!

Carlos hit me with a BAT!! Well it looked like a bat....a Monte "A" 9 + inches!! What a monster 3-hour cigar!! (+ other goodies) :dr

Dux also smacked me around with some yummy treats!! :dr 

It was a lot of fun!! 

Another great time in NYC!! Until Carlos got his panties in a bunch!! :r:r


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am glad you guys had a good time while I was stuck in class:hn:hn


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

As always a fantastic time with kick ass brothers :tu

Thanks for the great smokes and a killer night :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
Thanks for sharing your evening with me and being great hosts.

Doug,
Thanks for the cigars.

Patrick,
I am still upset but trying to get over it.
How dare you comment on me hitting you.
What does one call the beating you laid on me?
Too many to list right now but somehow, had to try to defend myself.
Then you go and really mess with me by sneaking the tab.
I thank you sincerely and can only say, payback is a bitch!!!
Either by mail or in person, you will get yours.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

when are you coming back?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> when are you coming back?


Just got back a short while ago.
Nashville on Tuesday then Dallas on the way home.
Atlanta the following week.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Just got back a short while ago.
> Nashville on Tuesday then Dallas on the way home.
> Atlanta the following week.


LJ's tomorrow?


----------

